# Just used some FSP points for airfare...



## lprstn (Sep 15, 2008)

It was fairly easy to do, I had excess points and needed to fly somewhere but didn't want to come up with any additional cash for travel.  So I used my extra points for airfare ... it was'nt cheap point wise, but it saved me from having to dig in to my pocket more for airfare tickets.

I called and was put on hold for awhile, but it was over pretty easy.


----------



## Don40 (Sep 15, 2008)

How many points did it cost for the tickets and your destination points if you would not mind telling?
Thanks

Don


----------



## janej (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it available for any one to use or just VIP or some other plus programs?


----------



## lprstn (Sep 15, 2008)

I paid to darned much, but I had the points to burn as I am booked for 2009 and had 689,000 points to burn (Heck I still haven't PICd in my Vistana week)!  They gave me $1500 and I used it for hawaii tickets for mom and friend.  220,000 points per ticket...for next year July, 2009.  From VA to Kona, HI.  From what the rep told me about the cruises and airfare. (I also inquired about some closer locations ... Orlando was 169,000 pts and Los Vegas was 189,000 points - she said that the points prices changes as airfare prices would change)

You have to use that years points not pooled points (the loophole is ... if you pool your points, book at a Wyndham resort, than cancel the trip ..... YOU CAN USE CANCELLED points for booking air/cruise/rental cars).

You have to be a member of plus partners (but your resale points can be used in the program also, just as long as you have developer points that qualified you for plus partners)


----------



## MFT (Sep 15, 2008)

*Points for airfare*

I called last week to inquire about Portland ME to Las Vegas NV airfare.  It was around 148000 points per ticket, or $338 if we paid cash.  At about $5 per 1000 points for MF, that works out to about $740 per ticket...  I guess if you have a ton of points, it's better then lossing them, but to me it's like paying twice as much for your airfare.  Especially as this is a sales pitch when they try to push you into the big point packages based on your entire travel expenses per year.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I have never done this before, but I had a ton of points to burn and mom paid me some cash too...

However, you could think of it this way ... you pay MFs anyway, and if you can't use it for resort stays ... why not use it to pay for something that you would have to take more $$ out of pocket. (People do it all the time that own Marriotts... my friend took her 2 bedroom and traded it in for 2 free airline tickets and 1 week hotel stay, just so she wouldn't have to come out of pocket more cash for airline tickets)

So, since I was low on cash, and I saved mom about $250 she was happy to pay me what she would have paid expedia, and I used some points that I didn't know what to do with for me it was a win/win (not a dollar / sense kinda thing)... and I still have over 350,000 points to use next year if I do my Sheraton "PIC"....

However, I have also used extra points to purchase amusement park tickets when on a cash budget.  At least we have the option to do various things with our points.


----------



## Don40 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story.  I was just curious as to what it would cost points wise.  I was at a member update one time and they talked about VIP's getting a point discount if you book within the 60 day period.  I am not sure if this is true or not, but if it was then the ticket prices would be more reasonable.  I suspect this was a ploy to try and get me to the gold level.

Again thanks for sharing.

Don


----------



## lprstn (Sep 16, 2008)

Don40 said:


> Thank you for sharing your story.  I was just curious as to what it would cost points wise.  I was at a member update one time and they talked about VIP's getting a point discount if you book within the 60 day period.  I am not sure if this is true or not, but if it was then the ticket prices would be more reasonable.  I suspect this was a ploy to try and get me to the gold level.
> 
> Again thanks for sharing.
> 
> Don



Most definately it was a ploy for gold level.  I only use Plus Partners when I have more points than I know what to do with ... its definately NOT a bargain.

I used it for:
purchasing disney tickets
purchasing University Studious tickets
and now airline tickets.

If I have exess points for 2010 I'll use those for a cruise.  I am definately not saving points to do this but if I end up with more than I can use than I will use them ...


----------



## janej (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you considered renting your points?  I am on the FF yahoo group getting digest every day.  90% of the time, points are renting in the same day.  The for rent and rented emails usually come in the same digest.  The price seems to be $5.25- $6 per 1000 points.  Did you get more than that for using your points for tickets and etc?


----------



## lprstn (Sep 17, 2008)

janej said:


> Have you considered renting your points?  I am on the FF yahoo group getting digest every day.  90% of the time, points are renting in the same day.  The for rent and rented emails usually come in the same digest.  The price seems to be $5.25- $6 per 1000 points.  Did you get more than that for using your points for tickets and etc?



No, in this case it was a "favor" for mom, as I threw in accomadations also.  However, in the future I will definately try to rent my points.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 17, 2008)

janej said:


> Have you considered renting your points?  I am on the FF yahoo group getting digest every day.  90% of the time, points are renting in the same day.  The for rent and rented emails usually come in the same digest.  The price seems to be $5.25- $6 per 1000 points.  Did you get more than that for using your points for tickets and etc?



You can look it up.  After you log in to Wyndham's website, look at "At your Service" then "plus Partnership.   Disney Park ticket base price for 3 day is 88k, plus some transaction cost.  And www.undercovertourist.com charge 228.95, so you need MF less than $2.5 /K.  Similar for air and hotel.  You need like $3 or less in MF before make the number work.

However, in order to rent, your point has to be regular points.  If you have cancel or limited point, it maybe one of the few options if you don't want to deposit it to an exchange company.

Jya-Ning


----------

